# Can Anyone Remember



## Skitterz (Sep 8, 2005)

I do seem to remember that there was a picture of a Eagle on it with a white circle around it (oneida maybe)


----------



## Skitterz (Sep 8, 2005)

OUTIWA HAWK or something like that anyone have any idea's the sticker is messed up.


----------



## Skitterz (Sep 8, 2005)

Found out it is a Outlaw Hawk


----------

